# Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen



## Joachim (1. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Angelboot Besitzer unter euch.
Mein GFK Boot liegt in einem Baggersee ( Süßwasser ). Auf der
Unterseite ( Rumpf ) bis zur Wasserlinie kann man diese grüne
hauchdünne Algenschicht erkennen, die sich dort festsetzt. 
Wie, bzw. mit was bekommt man dieses Zeug wieder vom Lack
runter. ?? Gibt es einen farblosen Anstrich / ggf. Spray, wel-
ches diese Ablagerung verhindert. Habt Ihr mir hier einen Tipp
für mich.??


----------



## wildbootsman (1. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Anti-Foulingfarbe streichen, wenn Du das Boot länger im Wasser lässt. Beim ersten mal gehört unter die Anti-Foulingfarbe noch eine Anti-Osmosefarbe. besonders im Süsswasser verlängert dies die Lebensdauer deines Bootes. Vor dem Streichen der Osmosefarbe muß der GFK-Rump leicht angeschliffen werden.
Runter bekommt man die Algen eigentlich mit einem Lappen, dürfen aber nicht angetrocknet sein.

Wildi


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*



			
				wildbootsman schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Anti-Foulingfarbe streichen, wenn Du das Boot länger im Wasser lässt. Beim ersten mal gehört unter die Anti-Foulingfarbe noch eine Anti-Osmosefarbe. besonders im Süsswasser verlängert dies die Lebensdauer deines Bootes. Vor dem Streichen der Osmosefarbe muß der GFK-Rump leicht angeschliffen werden.
> Runter bekommt man die Algen eigentlich mit einem Lappen, dürfen aber nicht angetrocknet sein.
> 
> Wildi



.... vorhandene Algenschicht einfach mit einem Hochdruckreiniger entfernen !


----------



## basswalt (1. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

antifouling wie wildi beschrieben hat würde ich auch empfehlen. dann regelmässig reinigen. ich brauch einen schrupper fegbürste oder so. 
wenn das boot ausgewassert wird hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## Mac Gill (1. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

Der Tip überhaupt:
Das gelbe Zitronenfläschchen aus dem Aldi -> unverdünnt mit einem Haushaltsschwamm auftragen -> kurz einwirken lassen und mit der rauhen Seite abrubbeln.

-> War bei meinem Wasserlieger besser als jeder Reiniger...


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (12. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo kollege,

du musst dein boot erstmal ordentlich abschrubben und dann mit nem normalen allesreiniger abwaschen.
wenn du es dann wieder für längere zeit ins wasser legen willst reibst du es mit einer billigen penaten oder niveacreme ein (ist keine verarsche, machen einige rennjachten so da diese kein antifouling drauf haben wegen der verwirbelungen)
die cremes kriegst du bei schkecker oder so ganz günstig.muss keine markencreme sein.wenn du antifouling nehmen willst musst du erstmal das richtige erwischen.kommt immer auf die sonneneinstrahlung an wie gut es wirkt.
die neuen antifoulings taugen eh nicht mehr viel da sie die wirkungsvollen giftstoffe nicht mehr enthalten dürfen und unnütz teuer sind.
polliere lieber den bootsrumpf jedes jahr und probiere mal meinen tipp aus.

dein segler und der wolfbarsch aus cuxhaven #6  #6  #h


----------



## hopppe (19. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

Bin der selben Meinung wie meine Vorredner,am besten Antifouling zur Verhütung.Es gibt sie für unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche.Falls das Unterwasserschiff schon stark veralgt ist mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vorarbeiten und starke Reste mit Algenex oder anderen Reinigern auf Chlorbasis beseitigen.Kann man um einiges günstiger in Garten oder Baumärkten bekommen.(Moosbeseitigung auf Gehwegplatten)Ansonsten weiß ich auch das auf Propellern und Rudern und Rümpfen teilweise sogar Melkfett benutzt wird.Sowas ähnliches empfiehlt Wolfsbarsch ja auch.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Lachsy (28. November 2004)

*AW: Algenschicht am GFK Rumpf beseitigen*

so habe heute mal zum Test Mac Gill sein tip angewendet. Halt mit dem Zitronenkonzentrat, den die meisten für Tee`s nehmen

hier bilder vorher und nach dem Reinigen








und nachher







mfg lachsy


----------

